# Help!



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Every morning I have redfish cruising the beach at my house on Santa Rosa sound. I’ve thrown every fly in my box at them and they won’t eat. Depth is 1 to 3 feet. Water is clear, sand bottom. What will they eat and how should I retrieve it?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Brown or white shrimp fly big enough for them to see. I like the bead eyes. I buy generic ones at the BPS in destin.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

How do you strip it?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m not an expert, however I strip it pretty fast. Slow pause here or there, mainly just long enough to get my hand back on the line.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Dupree spoon fly or some spoon variation. Slow, steady retrieve to let the fly wobble.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My old go-to for reds on the flats...an epoxy brown shrimp.


----------

